# Apache & .htaccess greift in 2 Webs



## deepthrow (17. Dez. 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

hat einer shcon mal beobachtet das eine .htacces mit Benutzeranmeldung in 2 unterschiedlichen Webs greift?  Das Setup ist mit IPSC3. 

Folgendes Szenario:

/var/www/clients/client1/web1/web/safe_folder/index.php
/var/www/clients/client2/web2/web/index.html

Wenn jetzt im safe_folder eine .htaccess liegt, kommt genau das Login-Fenster auch wenn ich die index.html aus web2 aufrufe. Ds sehe ich daran weil es genau der AuthName ist der im web1 angegeben ist.

Das finde ich echt mal richtig merkwürdig 


Grüße


----------



## Till (18. Dez. 2009)

Das hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen.

1) In /var/www/clients/client2/web2/web/ liegt keine .htaccess?
2) Poste bitte mal den Inhalt von /var/www/clients/client1/web1/web/safe_folder/.htaccess


----------



## deepthrow (18. Dez. 2009)

Das komische ist im Fenster vom Browser erscheint auch die Domain von web1, in der Form wie gezeigt, wenn ich auf die Domain von web2 gehe.


Zugriff auf Web2, es kommen die Informationen aus web1



> Der Server "web1.de" an "Secure-Login" erfordert einen Benutzernamen und ein Kennwort.


Hier die .htaccess



> # Beschreibung
> AuthType Digest
> AuthUserFile /etc/security-web/web1/.htpasswd
> AuthName "Secure-Login"
> ...


Ich benutze bewusst "Digest" weil so die Anmeldung nicht im Klartext über die Leitung geht. Bei "Basic" ist es aber das gleiche.


Grüße


----------



## Till (21. Dez. 2009)

Schau mal in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled nach, ob dort wirklcih 2 unterschiedliche vhost dateien liegen, eine für domain 1 und eine für domain 2 und ob die auf unterschiedliche Pfade verweisen. Checke auch auf Tippfehler in der Domain! Dann überprüf mal, ob beide Domains korekte DNS Einträge haben und ob die DNS A-Records der Domains auch auf die IP Adressen, die im jeweiligen vhost file stehen, verweisen.


----------

